# Sikes today 1 pm - 5 pm



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

More pig fish and lizard fish then you can shake a stick at. Started out using frozen bull and tiger minnows, got lots of runs almost as soon as it hit the bottom gave them a 10 count set the hook and bring up half a minnow, all cut cleanly in half, never could get a hook up. The pig fish were so thick it was pointless to use shrimp or cut bait, hooked a sea gull and called it a day.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Any idea on what is chopping my bait in 1\2 ?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like Spanish mackerel


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I've caught Spanish before, must admit I'm not much of a mac. fisherman but I was skipping it across the bottom real slow hoping for a flounder or red, most of the bait was around 2" but some were about 6"[bull minnows] Did not know that Spanish will hit on the bottom, learn something every day on here.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I would imagine it was lizardfish rather than spanish if you were dragging along the bottom. Or Dogtooth Tuna.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Or Dogtooth Tuna.


This guy?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...refox-a&ved=0CIkBEMo3&ei=_GFlVLWAHYenNoO0gLgM


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd have a coronary if I caught something that size.
I don't think it was lizards some of the bull minnows were about the same dia. and around 5-6".


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea, that's the ticket.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Flounder are known for snapping minnows in half .


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Spanish will take baits and lures off the bottem.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> I would imagine it was lizardfish rather than spanish if you were dragging along the bottom. Or Dogtooth Tuna.


Are you high?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

sling2ling said:


> Are you high?


Dude dogtooth tuna come in by the thousands this time of year. EVERYONE knows that...


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Of course i know about the dogtooth tuna...but the Spanish and lizardfish im not to sure of...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

A lot of people dont know that if you pull back the lips on a pin fish, that they have teeth like a sheapshead


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Spanish will nail bait on the bottom.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> A lot of people dont know that if you pull back the lips on a pin fish, that they have teeth like a sheapshead


One time I found a pin fish with a gold tooth.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

When I Lived in Panama City we would takes strips off a lizard fish and put it on a pompano jig and drag it along the bottom by rocks or pilings. The flounder loved it. We .could use a strip of something else and not get a strike but when we used the lizard fish strips we got eaten. Might work here


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I was thinking it may have been flounder, just short striking.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Tried strips of lizard, the only thing that would hit it was pig fish.


----------

